# Tp-link TL WA860RE HELP PLEASE!!!



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello to all fellow forumers :smile:

I bought the Tp-link wireless N wall plugged range extender (TL- WA860RE) today and I have a problem.

I tried to install the device as instructed in the sticky thread ''How to set a wireless repeater'' ,as I had no luck with the instructions in the manual that came with the device, but the web page of the range extender (http://tp linkext ender.net) won't load at all so I cannot start the setup.I tried to reset it many times while plugged and even used different browsers but no luck.

Any help will be really appreciated as I am really at a loss.


Thank you


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Karen, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Try this instead. :wink:

http://192.168.0.254

If that doesn't work, let me know.

An advanced Google search of TSF: https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=

Maybe something there will help.

Edit; I got your link to work but it just goes to a shopping site. No connection with anything about your issue.


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for your reply :smile:

I tried the other address but still no luck :sad:.

It says that the page is unavailable.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I managed to reach the url you first posted by clicking it in the pdf download for your product. Apparently the site may be up for sale.

May I suggest you contact Support - Welcome to TP-LINK

In the meantime, I'll keep looking as and when I have the time.

Happy New Year!


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had already posted a similar thread to the site explaining my issue (Wireless Access Points) but with only 4 views I doubt if anyone will care :whistling:

Thank you for answering and Happy New Year :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Guide is simple and straight forward

http://www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TL-WA860RE_V1_QIG_7106504718.pdf

I suspect the problem may be your router doesn't have/support WPS? You don't mention pressing the WPS button on both devices

You do have the 2nd method of a direct connect to the extender via a cable or via wifi. Do you see the extender in your wifi network list? If you did a direct wired connect what ip address did you get assigned [post the results of a ipconfig when connected by cable for review]


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

It goes without saying that I tried the 1st method (WPS button that my router has) but the LED was flashing green and then nothing...:sad:

So I followed the 2nd method both wirelessly and via ethernet after reseting the device countless times but the web page doesn't load so I can't run the setup.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you do the WPS setup with both router and extender in the same room?

connect to the extender wired and go to a command prompt and type ipconfig and post the results for review.


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah I tried it with the devices in the same room.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. It is not giving you a gateway address ie. its ip address.

At the same command prompt type ping 192.168.1.254. Is ping successful?


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help :smile:
Here are the results


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

TP links documentation does suck. One article says that was the ip address of the extender. Apparently not.

One last thing to try. Download angry ip scanner
Home - Angry IP Scanner

install it and reconnect to the extender and then run angry ip scanner. Hopefully it will identify what the extenders ip address is. You would enter that in to your browser to then access the device.


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

I run the programme and here is the scan result:

Total time:22,1 sec
Average time per host:0,1 sec
IP Range:192.168.1.0 -192.168.1.255

Hosts Scan:254
Hosts Alive:0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I can only take those results as the device is defective. I would return it and get a different one.


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah that's what I'm gonna do.I can't thank you enough for helping me. Do you have a suggestion of a similar device?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

TPlink is usually pretty good. You can always get a bad unit. I use a Netgear wifi extender at home but it doesn't plug into a wall socket like your unit does which I thought was pretty cool. I would try the same unit again before switching to a different brand.


----------



## karen4 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok thank you all for everything and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!:smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You also


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

With DHCP enabled you will never connect to the range extender.

you need to connect using a static ip address

Example: 

ip address: 192.168.1 200
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.254


As long as the first router is in a different subnet i.e 192.168.11.1 as in the Wireless 
router sticky.

If you go back to step 1 it shows you how to setup a static IP address.
It was setup like that and you can't access the webpage you should if you setup a static IP address.

Hope it helps.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not only was 192.168.1.254 not pingable but it was not found by AngryIP. Wouldn't matter if using static or dhcp if the extender doesn't advertise its ip address.

Not sure what guide you are looking at but this one
http://www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TL-WA860RE_V1_QIG_7106504718.pdf
says nothing about setting up a static ip address to then access the extender.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion Wand3r3r.
I was following this tutorial below:
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum

Where iniatially the range extender has it's DHCP server disabled. So you have no choice but to enter a static IP address.

To Karen4 what is the IP address on a silver plaque on the underneath of the Range extender?


----------

